# Using Tivo for outdoor rec center



## tedgwathmey (Feb 1, 2008)

This may not be the correct Forum to post this, but none of the others matched what I looking for. I heard about competitive diving teams using Tivo as a training tool for their Athletes. I want to use it for a Freestyle Ski jumping venue. I was told that divers could hop out of the pool, walk up to a monitor and be able to revue their dives from however many angles they had cameras set up from. Does anyone have any info on this type of usage for Tivo or know where I can get more info. Tivo customer service just says "we don't support that". 

Thanks in advance,

Ted


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Look  here to start. The words in red were the search terms used in a full forum search. There are other thread that came up if you want to look for them.


----------



## wkearney (Jan 30, 2008)

If you had a working S2DT you could set it up to do manual recordings. One from the video input and another from an RF channel. You'd have to put the other camera on an RF channel using a modulator (a cheapie on channel 3/4). It'd "work". But for more than two inputs you'd be better off going with a real system designed for the purpose.


----------



## jbcooley (May 13, 2007)

You could also play the videos on the tivo if you had them stored on a server. But for that you could also use a Microsoft Media Extender or something similar.


----------

